# Canada Border crossing



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

What do you need to have with you when crossing into Canada trailering a boat.
Any special paperwork ETC.

I have my passport.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

In Ontario, fishing right now. You need to have:

passport
boat trailer registration
boat registration
proof of insurance

everytime I have crossed, I have only had to show passport at customs, and the boat registration to get my temporary boat permit.

good luck


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Have been crossing the border annually for over 20 years and have never been asked for any documentation on my boat. I have registration for both truck and boat, and proof of insurance for the truck should they ask, but they never ask.

If you have a passport, drivers licence, look respectable, and have a clean criminal record you will not have any problems.

If you have a felony record or a DUI, that's another story.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

dingleberry said:


> In Ontario, fishing right now. You need to have:
> 
> passport
> boat trailer registration
> ...


I've been going to Canada for over 40 years and have never even heard of getting a temporary boat permit


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I owned a place up in Canada for 30+ years and was ask only a few times to show boat papers. They can however ask you for them anytime. Just have them ready in case they do. Proof of insurance is a must if your stopped. 
A passport or passport card is also a must now. If you have ever been charged with a felony or a DUI you should not even attempt to cross with out checking with the customs office before you go. I know two guys that were refused entry into Canada for a 10 year old DUI charge. Check on line and you'll see that Canada is really tough on this.
If you have nothing to hide and a clean record Go and have fun. There's no better place than Canada for great fishing and beautiful scenery.
I miss my place up there and am planning a trip back for next year. Good luck on your trip. If you take extra gas be ready to pay a hefty fee for the taxes. I find it best to just take empty cans and buy my gas up there. Fill your on board tanks or extra tanks full, they don't bother them. Just the extra gas cans. If you take bait ( worms) make sure they are in Buss Bedding or moss. They don't allow dirt to be brought in. Also all other live baits, your best to leave at home.
Robert- I have known a few that had to get the temp. permit for their boat. The reason they do this is to make sure you bring the boat back and not leave it up there. They know people buy in the States where boats are far less money and take them up for friends or to sell. Only seen this a few times but they can make you get one if they want. Remember they have their own laws and lots of them are different than ours are.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

We are takeing an older 15hp motor with us this year, do you need paperwork on them?


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

What about this new HST tax ?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

bcnulater said:


> What about this new HST tax ?


I believe it is a combination of the old GST and PST.

I know the Indians up there are upset about it.

Took effect July 1st, I believe.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

bcnulater said:


> What about this new HST tax ?


All I can say about it is BYO-KY. 

If you are a generous tipper at resteraunts, imagine adding that % to everything you buy......

But hey, they are way ahead of us in the area of social medicine. I has to be paid for somehow.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Just came back from Georgian Bay in Ontario. My cottage receipt for a $500 tab had 13% HST and 5.25% PST for a total tax of $86. Ouch. I'm not sure if it's that rate on everything. Gas was about $4.00/gallon. It's getting expensive. I may get a cottage on Lake Erie next year instead of the usual trip with my son to slay pike.


----------

